# Site General > General Herp >  Housing Retics together?

## LAXGOALIE

I am planning on making a enclosure that will go under my bed and will be 6 feet long, 4 feet wide and 2 feet high. I was wanting to know if I could put two retics together and they would permanently live together, perferbly male and female because I want to breed.

----------


## devildog_dk

If you're really planning on housing them under you bed it would be better to just make 2 separate enclosures that fit in the space. Snakes aren't like dogs that actually enjoy each other's  company. 

Is it possible? yes

Is it a good idea? No

----------


## Daybreaker

> I am planning on making a enclosure that will go under my bed and will be 6 feet long, 4 feet wide and 2 feet high. I was wanting to know if I could put two retics together and they would permanently live together, perferbly male and female because I want to breed.


What type of retics? If mainlands I can tell you I wouldn't put a full grown female in anything smaller than 8', let alone housed with another snake which I don't recommend for newer keepers anyway. 

So IMO no: I don't recommend trying to house two adult retics together and would recommend getting two actual vivs for each snake.

----------


## ExotixTowing

> What are these?^
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2





Sent from my iPeed using Tapatalk HD

----------


## LAXGOALIE

> If you're really planning on housing them under you bed it would be better to just make 2 separate enclosures that fit in the space. Snakes aren't like dogs that actually enjoy each other's  company. 
> 
> Is it possible? yes
> 
> Is it a good idea? No


I'm planning on making one like this. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...2-bed-viv.html

- - - Updated - - -




> What type of retics? If mainlands I can tell you I wouldn't put a full grown female in anything smaller than 8', let alone housed with another snake which I don't recommend for newer keepers anyway. 
> 
> So IMO no: I don't recommend trying to house two adult retics together and would recommend getting two actual vivs for each snake.


Could two Jamps be housed together? When you say newer keepers do you mean new to reptiles or new to retics? I have kept reptiles for about 10 years and have had Burms,Boas and the list goes on and on. As far as Retics these would be my first ones.

----------


## Capray

> Sent from my iPeed using Tapatalk HD


???^^^^^


That bed thing is pretty neat but the heating and cleaning looks like hard work...

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Housing snakes together is never a good idea. Plain and simple if you Can't house them seperatly only get one. 

Further that size cage really isn't even large enough for a single full grown retic.

----------


## Daybreaker

> Could two Jamps be housed together? When you say newer keepers do you mean new to reptiles or new to retics? I have kept reptiles for about 10 years and have had Burms,Boas and the list goes on and on. As far as Retics these would be my first ones.


No, I wouldn't house any two retics together permanently - and a 6' cage still isn't enough room for two Jamp adults IMO. If you're new to cohabiting animals and have no experience with retics I'd stay away from keeping two together and get two separate enclosures.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

My concern with retics would be...these are hungry, hungry snakes.  My super dwarfs try to eat me every time I check their water.  I would be worried that they would eat each other, lol.

----------


## wilomn

> My concern with retics would be...these are hungry, hungry snakes.  My super dwarfs try to eat me every time I check their water.  I would be worried that they would eat each other, lol.


Yes, I believe this because no matter how many times you're told, have proven to you, have it written really really slow, you still hang on the the mistakne notion that any two snakes housed together will eventually wind up with one fat snake.

Look up learn then thick-headed. One you should do but refuse, the other you seem to embrace.

OP, your enclosures are too small and you probably don't have enough experience.

Down the road you can give it a whirl, but for now, you probably shouldn't.

- - - Updated - - -




> Housing snakes together is never a good idea. Plain and simple if you Can't house them seperatly only get one.


Wrong wrong wrong.

Can be, has been, is currently being, done.

----------


## ExotixTowing

> ???^^^^^
> 
> 
> That bed thing is pretty neat but the heating and cleaning looks like hard work...


Blame it on tapatalk!!! I think it froze and held the post grrrr


Sent from my iPeed using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

No do not put two together, i would not put more then one of any kind of snake together but for breeding, And if you dont already have the 2 retics i would just get the one right now they eat A LOT and can grow fast.

----------


## xFenrir

I would recommend cohabiting snakes to experienced keepers only. Not only do you want to house two very large, sometimes rather irritable snakes together, but you won't be able to keep track of who's excrement (or regurg) is who's. And if someone is sick then you'll have to take BOTH to the vet, because you won't know who's the sick one and who's the healthy one (and if they're together they'd probably both get sick at about the same time if it did happen). I'm sure the vet bill for a Retic would be hefty.

Plus, have you SEEN the feeding response for a full-grown (or not even full-grown) Reticulated Python? Those things are like heat-seeking missiles packed with lots of large, sharp teeth and 300+ pounds behind them. And you want to put TWO together in the same enclosure then try and feed them? Sounds like a recipe for someone to get hurt, IMHO.

Long story short, I'd say if you want two Retics, get two enclosures.  :Good Job:

----------

_heathers*bps_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## Wes

> Wrong wrong wrong.
> 
> Can be, has been, is currently being, done.


So when would it ever be a good idea to house two snakes together other than breeding?

----------


## DemmBalls

> When you say newer keepers do you mean new to reptiles or new to retics? I have kept reptiles for about 10 years and have had Burms,Boas and the list goes on and on. As far as Retics these would be my first ones.


Prior reptile keeping experience doesn't mean much when it comes to keeping Retics.  They have a personality all their own and will remind you everytime you let your guard down.  Maybe build your enclosure and get a female Jamp or other Dwarf species to start.  This way...You have your female and can start putting some age and size on her while you decide if you want two. 

I personally, would not try keeping two Retics together.  Better safe than sorry IMO.

----------


## LAXGOALIE

Thanks for the advice guys. I just bought a Boaphile rack so I'm going to foccus on breeding Ball's :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## wilomn

> I would recommend cohabiting snakes to experienced keepers only. Not only do you want to house two very large, sometimes rather irritable snakes together, but you won't be able to keep track of who's excrement (or regurg) is who's. And if someone is sick then you'll have to take BOTH to the vet, because you won't know who's the sick one and who's the healthy one (and if they're together they'd probably both get sick at about the same time if it did happen). I'm sure the vet bill for a Retic would be hefty.
> 
> Plus, have you SEEN the feeding response for a full-grown (or not even full-grown) Reticulated Python? Those things are like heat-seeking missiles packed with lots of large, sharp teeth and 300+ pounds behind them. And you want to put TWO together in the same enclosure then try and feed them? Sounds like a recipe for someone to get hurt, IMHO.
> 
> Long story short, I'd say if you want two Retics, get two enclosures.


Have YOU ever seen a 300lb retic? Have YOU ever kept two or more snakes together which would give YOU some first hand experience in determining whose puke or poop was whose? Have YOU ever had one snake get sick, while keeping other snakes in the same rack or room, but no others?

Or is this all regurgitation in action?




> So when would it ever be a good idea to house two snakes together other than breeding?


Whenever you feel you're up to it. There's no rules set in stone for this. Just because most people say you can't, doesn't make it so. How many have tried it themselves?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

> Yes, I believe this because no matter how many times you're told, have proven to you, have it written really really slow, you still hang on the the mistakne notion that any two snakes housed together will eventually wind up with one fat snake.


No, I hang on to the accurate notion that it is a possibility.  I've personally experienced it, as well.  So, it seems like a very stupid chance to take.  No amount of talking on your part is going to make those thing mysteriously cease to have happened.  No numbers showing how many times it has been done successfully will remove those few incidents in which snakes have made lunch of one another.  I would like to see your alleged proof that this never happens, however, as that should be interesting.

- - - Updated - - -




> Have YOU ever had one snake get sick, while keeping other snakes in the same rack or room, but no others?


Oh, and I have, by the way.

----------


## wilomn

> No, I hang on to the accurate notion that it is a possibility.  I've personally experienced it, as well.  So, it seems like a very stupid chance to take.  No amount of talking on your part is going to make those thing mysteriously cease to have happened.  No numbers showing how many times it has been done successfully will remove those few incidents in which snakes have made lunch of one another.  I would like to see your alleged proof that this never happens, however, as that should be interesting.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have, by the way.


I have not ever said never donna, you know that well.

And I'm also not surprised one bit that you had a snake get sick and had it not been solo, you would not have known which one it was. Some people should not keep snakes together. You are obviously one of those.

----------


## xFenrir

Not regurgitation by any means. It's simply common sense that if animals (any kind of animal) are housed together, the risk of them both getting sick if one does is almost certain. Same with if any two animals are together and one poops something weird, unless you saw it, you're gonna have a very, very tough time telling who it was. Even more so with snakes, seeing as they go a LOT less than most animals. I'm using deductive reasoning and common sense.

And yes, I HAVE seen a Retic eat. They're big reptiles and putting two in the same enclosure and then trying to feed them will be much, much tougher than just dealing with one. Heck, I wouldn't want another boa in with mine when I feed her. Some days she's the most docile feeder ever, other days she's just as likely to go for my hand than the rat.


Using sensible reasoning, it's just better to house them separately. But hey, since I don't ACTUALLY have experience, I guess everyone can just ignore me. 
Just because you haven't gone skydiving, doesn't mean you don't know you'd need a parachute...




Basically, OP, you're gonna make the final decision. I'm guessing you're a smart guy/gal, so I'm sure you'll do what you're comfortable with.

----------

camel (08-16-2012),_Capray_ (08-16-2012),_heathers*bps_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

I have a few retics, and I must say, that when the door of their enclosure opens, they come flying out. No way would I ever place two in one cage. ( other than breeding, of course.. )

----------


## Capray

> Have YOU ever seen a 300lb retic? Have YOU ever kept two or more snakes together which would give YOU some first hand experience in determining whose puke or poop was whose? Have YOU ever had one snake get sick, while keeping other snakes in the same rack or room, but no others?
> 
> Or is this all regurgitation in action?
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you feel you're up to it. There's no rules set in stone for this. Just because most people say you can't, doesn't make it so. How many have tried it themselves?


Tell us your personal opinions on this topic! What are your experiences? I know I have 0 experience seeing as I have one small ball python, but whenever a post comes up regarding snake cohabilitation you always tell them all this about not having real experiences, and regurgitating all the opinions other people came up with. Or does it just bother you that people are repeating other's info? Help the conversation move along...   :Irked2:

----------


## xFenrir

I do rescind my statement on their weight. 300lbs is a little hefty for a Retic, but it's definitely not unusual if they reach 150-200lbs easily, especially a female.

----------


## MMReptiles

> I do rescind my statement on their weight. 300lbs is a little hefty for a Retic, but it's definitely not unusual if they reach 150-200lbs easily, especially a female.


Even 150-200lbs is far off and not as common as you may think... Most weights are drastically exaggerated for who epeen value. Truth is, that 200lb snake, probably weighs closer to 120 in all reality..

That being said, how many people who have responded to this thread actually keep retics, let alone adult retics? Just saying, keeping a hatchling-6-7 foot retic doesn't take much more than any other snake. As someone who currently owns 4 adult retics, and works with many others I can say the following OP:

Your proposed enclosure is large enough for 2 juvie retics, or an adult male. An adult female will end up needing at least an 8x3 enclosure, that's at adult size, 17-18+. I keep my smaller girls (12'-13') in 6ft cages without problems but they are nowhere near fully grown yet, and are only about 2 years of age each. 

The other thing that concerns me is the idea that you want them to breed. Retic breeding isn't like breeding garter snakes, you're going to end up with problems doing it how you propose, on top of the fact you need to be flexible with your temperatures, careful feeding snakes, it's just a recipe for disaster for a newer keeper.

Fact is- you can easily keep 2 retics in the same enclosure, if you know what you are doing, and know the individual snakes very well. If you don't have experience with retics, experience with the snakes, ability to separate them when needed, don't do it. It's not a beginners move to make, and yes, in this sense you are a beginner.

----------


## Skiploder

> I am planning on making a enclosure that will go under my bed and will be 6 feet long, 4 feet wide and 2 feet high. I was wanting to know if I could put two retics together and they would permanently live together, perferbly male and female because I want to breed.



Well, well Mr. OP, you have inadvertantly opened up quite the can of worms.

I don't keep retics, never have, never will.  However, I have kept and do keep more species than I can easily count and have this bit of advice for you:

There are many species of snake that do just fine when _properly_ cohabitated.  More importantly, There are many species of snake that will not breed in captivity unless cohabitated year round.  That's a fact, and any chonie smear stain that wishes to debate that FACT with me can meet in the woodshed where I will deal with your misconceptions and lack of pertinent experience in a more direct manner.

So my advice is pretty darn simple - any blithering fool who baldly states that NO species of snake can EVER be housed together is a tool that you should not heed a shred of advice from.  Sadly, some people feel that their experience with a couple of species qualifies them to make stupid and false statements about ALL snakes.

Take your advice from someone who has been into retics a long time, and did not absorb their knowledge from a forum caresheet cobbled together by some PS3 playing Generation Z lay about who stayed up all night in his parents basement penning his brilliant manifesto on snake husbandry.

Yes Forum Sheeple, the principles against cohabitating snakes you repeatedly and predictably spout all have the roots in the culture of BS that seems to have it's roots in self ordained experts deciding that their two or three years of experience with a narrow band of species should apply to everything snakey.  It concerns me that some of you think that two long term captive snakes, that have been properly quarantined and housed can all of a sudden get sick.  Again, the knowledge you all are absorbing from the intrawebs has brainwashed you into believing things can't be done that can and that things magically happen that really don't.

There are people who have been into retics a long time and who can give you real advice born from real experience.  Not ersatz advice born from reading a laughable caresheet written by someone who researched the data from Google searches.

Here's something for you all to chew on while you think about how you are going to try to back hand me for this post:

5 years ago there was a person (who I will not name) who used to post on this and many other forums.  This dude was a moderator on a couple of other sites and penned quite a few care sheets.  From the safety of anonymity of his musty bedroom he used to dispense God knows how many advice posts which many in the online community eagerly took as gospel.  Heck, I still see some forum zombies unknowingly quote his garbage from time to time these days.

Long story short - his advice was specious at best, but he wrote his posts in such a direct and aggressive manner that people ASSumed that he knew his left nut from his right.

I was at an expo where I was doing a speaking thing on dispholidines.  After the presentation he came up and introduced himself to me.  

I can count all of the times in my life when I have actually been tongue tied and this was one of them.  The internet "expert" standing in front of me was a gangly weed of a teenager, probably no more than 18 years old, who I would not have trusted to pick dog crap up off of my lawn.  The guy who had moderated another forum and "spoke" with so much "authority" and dispensed so much "advice" was nothing more than some nerdy, World of Warcraft playing social outcast who had not only carved an alternate fantasy world in online adventure games, but apparently on the snake forums themselves.

I don't know what happened to him, but like most people in this hobby, he quietly faded away one day.  Maybe he met a girl who liked video games, fast food and Dungeons and Dragons as much as him, maybe his parents forced him to go away to community college, or maybe he realized that being an online snake expert wasn't as rewarding as he once thought.  His involvement in the hobby lives today, as I still see many of the false advice he so readily dished out vomited up all over the forums. 

I could go on and tell you stories of people who I sold cribos to who in a couple of months, despite admitting to me that they had never worked with drys before, were spouting off cribo care tips all over the web (and in one case one wrote a damn caresheet)..........but you all get the picture - right?

Remember, many of the self proclaimed experts on the forums are experts only in using the Google search function.

----------

camel (08-16-2012),_Capray_ (08-16-2012),MMReptiles (08-16-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## LAXGOALIE

Thanks guys. Like I said earlier I got a Boaphile rack so I'll foccus on ball breeding. You guys don't have to argue any more haha.

----------

_Capray_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Its gonna keep going these threads on housing snakes together tend.to go on a long time :/

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

